# New Halloween Youtube channel



## mark

Hi Everyone,
I just started up a new Youtube channel for The Halloween Outlet in Worcester, MA. If you can't make it to the store you can subscribe to the channel and get video updates almost every day during Halloween. That way you can visit the store virtually. 

YouTube - TheHalloweenOutlet's Channel

As always any questions let me know.


----------



## scarymovie

Hello,
Is there a Halloween outlet in Illinois? Those are some really cool props there!


----------



## mark

There is only one. It's in Worcester, MA. If you are ever in New England make sure you stop by.


----------



## savagehaunter

You should put a banner of your site on Hauntcast the haunters podcast. They can mention your site on the podcast to get some advertizing out.


----------



## mark

Hi Savage, 
I will check it out. In the mean time check out this new video I posted today of Zoltar. 

YouTube - TheHalloweenOutlet's Channel


----------

